# 69 Throttle Cable question with picture



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. The car is a 69 GTO with a 400 and four speed. The throttle cable is I believe the original one and measures just a tad short of 24 inches. There seems to be a great deal of "extra" cable in the length and it loops very high. Please take a look at the picture and is this normal or is there a shorter cable I need to look for? I know its not attached to the firewall - just a mock up Thanks in advance.:seeya:


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Nobody????????willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 66 is about the same and I don't have any problems, it's hard to tell with the cable not fastened to the firewall,


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The cable is where it should be, just the screws are not installed. Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What exactly are your concerns about this? 

You have a non-stock carb and manifold so the cable length will be different for sure. I'd rather have a little slack than have it bow string tight. Heck, if you've got hood clearance you could try a carb spacer and maybe pick up a little hp.

If your concern is the angle the cable is exiting the firewall you could bolt your bracket up to the firewall without the cable running through it and tweek it by sticking a phillips screwdriver or something in it.

Personally, I don't think you have anything to worry about. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree nothing to worry about. :cheers


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Just a little concerned about the rounded angle and possible excess cable causing a problem. Again thank you:cheers


----------

